# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Si mund ta rregjistroj html time në subdomainin tim ???.co.cc?

## Djaloshi-i-panj

Përshëndetje!
Kam hap një subdomain te co.cc dhe nuk po di se si mund ta hedh një html në këtë faqe.
Nëse ka mundësi më kheni përgjigje.

----------


## SilenT-Killer

...nqoftse e perkra ftp se ke problem.  Instalo flashfxp jep subdomainin username dhe passin.

----------

